
What happens when a 18 years old buys a mainframe - znpy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45X4VP8CGtk
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11376711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11376711).

Good post; sorry you lost the submission lottery. It evens out in the long run
if you keep submitting good stories. But we also plan to change HN's duplicate
detection to privilege the first submitter more often.

